
Preact X – Virtuous DOM and the Fragments of Suspense - tobr
https://github.com/preactjs/preact/releases/tag/10.0.0
======
mhagemeister
I'm on the team behind Preact X. If anyone has any questions: ask away :)

~~~
tobr
I’ve been keeping an eye on Preact, because I’m uncomfortable with React’s
size and its maintainer. What is the main difference if I switch a project
over to Preact? Is it strictly “React but codegolfed” or does it come with a
list of caveats?

